# Socializing? First time owner



## PrismaticPanda (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm seventeen and about two months ago my friend gifted me two tiels. They weren't really socialized at her house and were given to me because they would get attention. I have been very patient with them and read tons about them, and I have tried just about everything, but they are both still very shy. I want to do everything to please them but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try some food bribery - it can be an excellent attitude adjuster. We have a sticky about it at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Training birds requires patience & lots of it.
Select a taming & bonding post on this site & stick
to it. Taming takes as long as it takes. Be it 2days
2weeks or 2 months just to make one step in the
training program.....B.J..


----------

